# Pack goats in or around Tacoma WA?



## 5th_overture (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi I was just curious to see if there are any goat packers in the Tacoma area since I leave for there this december.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

There are! I'm in Naselle, WA which is SW corner of WA. There is the Evergreen Packgoat Club contact Donna & Steve Semasko and Edelweiss Acres http://home.comcast.net/~edelweissacres/
who are in Olympia, WA. There are several others in the area too. The North American Packgoat Association is having their Packgoat Rende near Enumclaw, WA this next year July 19-22, 2012. There is also the Cascade Packgoat Club which is more Oregon but anyone can join.

December is usually very rainy and cold but welcome to the area!


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Fifth,

Not sure how early in December you plan to be out this way, but there will be a goat seminar on Dec. 3rd in Thurston County sponsored by Eidelweiss Acres. The afternoon will be about packing, so there should be pack folks there. The site Hasligrove sent has registration info.

Rose-Marie and the Saanen boys
Chehalis, WA


----------

